# Sistema, Diagnosedeckungsgrad,... Verwirrspiel



## snake_1842 (22 März 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin Student der Fakultät Mechatronik und soll in meinen Praxissemester ein Sicherheitssystem samt Steuerung für eine Anlage erstellen die mit Hochspannung arbeitet.
Für den Nutzer besteht die Gefahr beim wechsel der Behälter des zu recycelnden Gutes mit dem Hochsspannungssystem in Berührung zu kommen.

Daher habe ich zwei Sichheritsfunktionen Definiert...

Schutz vor Anlauf der Maschine
Schutz bei Beschicken der Anlage
...
Man muss sich das so vorstellen
Im Prozess ist der Nutzer durch eine physische Trennung geschützt,

wenn der Recyclingvorgang Vorgang abgeschlossen ist, wird die Anlage geöffent, dass recycelte Material wird entnommen und neues Material hinzugefügt.

Nach meiner Risikobewertung brauche ich ein erforderliches Performancelevel d, da eine Restspannung an den Bauteilen durch versehentliches Berühren oder fahrlässiges Handeln lebensgefährlich ist.

Meine Schutzeinrichtung soll durch Positionschalter erkennen, das alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Teile (Türen, Behälter, etc) an Ort und Stelle sind und dann über eine Logik (SPS oder ähnliches) eine Freigabe für den Prozessstart gibt

Wie ich die MTTFd für Schalter und co. berechne konnte ich nachvollziehen, allerdings nicht wie ich den DC einzelner Blöcke bestimme!

mir ist bei Auswahl der Eckdaten einiges unklar:
-Zyklischer Testimpuls durch dynamische Änderung der Eingangssignale
-Plausibilitätsprüfung, z. B. Verwendung der Schließer- und Öffnerkontakte von zwangsgeführten Relais
-Kreuzvergleich von Eingangssignalen mit dynamischem Test, wenn Kurzschlüsse nicht bemerkt werden können (bei Mehrfach-Ein-/Ausgängen)
-... (Eckdaten der Eingangssignale)

Aus meinen Versuch in Sistema ein Projekt zu erstellen werde ich auch nicht schlau

z.B habe ich für eine Sicherheitsfunktion in einen Subsystem ein SafeLogic von B&R ausgewählt, nun kann ich keine Weiteren Blöcke in dieses Subsystem einfügen.
ich bekomme einen grünen Haken ereichter PL e!

nun meine Frage ist es dann egal was ich an Eingabegeräten (Positionschalter,etc....) dran hänge weil die Sicherheits-CPU die Eingänge stetig prüft?

Ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu verwirrend in meinen Formulierungen und mir kann Jemand einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen.


----------



## Tommi (22 März 2012)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

als Soforthilfe erstmal dieser Link.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/48396-Diagnosedeckungsgrad-nach-DIN-EN-ISO-13849-1-Anhang-E

Vielleicht findest Du mit der Suchfunktion noch mehr.

Mehr heute abend...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (23 März 2012)

snake_1842 schrieb:


> nun meine Frage ist es dann egal was ich an Eingabegeräten (Positionschalter,etc....) dran hänge weil die Sicherheits-CPU die Eingänge stetig prüft?



Leider nein, denn auch die mechanische Sicherheit von Positionsschaltern und die Zuverlässigkeit der Schaltkontakte spielt in die Sicherheit mit rein
 (MTTFd-Wert des Eingabegerätes)

Alles immer mechatronisch betrachten... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Profilator (23 März 2012)

Hallo,

bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wer Sicherheitsfunktionen mithilfe elektrischer Steuerungstechnik aufbauen will, sollte auch eine dementsprechende Ausbildung haben, einige Berufserfahrung in der Elekttrotechnik spez.
im Einsatz solcher Systeme (Sicherheitschalter, F-SPS usw.) schadet sicher nicht. Dann versteht man eben 
auch was mit den "Eckdaten" gemeint ist. Es ist eben nicht damit getan ein bisschen in Sistema rumzuklicken...

Also, nichts für Ungut, da hilft es nur sich umfassendes elektrotechnische Wissen anzueignen.


MfG


----------



## Safety (25 März 2012)

Hallo, aus Zeitgründen gehe ich nur auf die erste Frage ein.
Das identifizieren und definieren einer Sicherheitsfunktion ist entscheidend für alles weitere.
Eine SF besteht auch in den meisten Fällen aus Sensor Logik Aktor.
Einfach Zuschreiben Schutz vor Anlauf der Maschine Schutz bei Beschicken der Anlage ist keine Definition.
Man kann das wenn dann Prinzip anwenden, Beispiel:
Wenn die Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung 1 geöffnet wird dann muss Antrieb 1 sicherheitsgerichtet abgeschaltet werden.
Dies ist dann aber nur sehr vereinfacht, nun muss man einen Sollwert für die SF ermitteln den erforderlichen PL. Anhang A DIN EN ISO 13849-1.
Jetzt geht man an den realen Aufbau der SF. Auswahl der Kategorie Aufgrund des PLr, Umsetzung in Schaltungstechnik. Identifizierung der in der SF enthaltenen Bauteile (sicherheitsgerichtetes Blockdiagramm), Überprüfung ob Kategorie erfüllt, Berechnung von MTTFd DCavg Bewertung CCF und Systematische Fehler.
Du hast schon den ersten Teil nicht gemacht Auswahl der Kategorie Aufgrund des PLr, Umsetzung in Schaltungstechnik. Identifizierung der in der SF enthaltenen Bauteile (sicherheitsgerichtetes Blockdiagramm).
In Sistema kann eine SF aus mehreren Subsystemen bestehen.

Alles weitere sehe ich mir die Woche mal an.


----------



## snake_1842 (26 März 2012)

Danke ersteinmal für die bisherigen Antworten,

vllt habe ich etwas übereilt den thread eröffnet, schon vor deinem Post safety habe ich die Sicherheitsfunktionen nochmal überdacht.

1. SF-  Abschalten der Anlage, schalten der Schütze für Erdung wenn Tür geöffnet oder Not Aus Taster
2. SF-  Messung der Restspannung bei göffneter Sicherheitstür und Anzeige auf LCD + Warnsignal
3. SF-  Umfasst eine Freigabe für den Prozessstart, indem alle Komponenten am richtigen Fleck stehen

Wie gesagt bis auf die Spannungsmessung will ich alles Über Positionsschalter machen, nun gibt es bei den Schaltern ja verschiedene Ausführungen, kann ich einen zweikanaligen Aufbau mit einen Schalter erreichen, wenn dieser zwei Schaltontakte hat aber nur eine mechanische Betätigung?

Die Komponenten sollen mit der B&R Safety- Steuerung überwacht werden. Diese sind SIL 3, PLe  zertifiziert. Leider kann ich die Sicherheitskette in Sistema nicht bis zu den Schaltern ausführen, da nach Auswahl der Safetykomponente die Maske keine weiter Eingabe zulässt!


----------



## Safety (26 März 2012)

Hallo, lese mal in der unten aufgeführten Linkliste.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....ante-Diskussionen-zur-MRL?p=359511#post359511
Ich habe geschrieben in Sistema kann eine SF aus mehreren Subsystemen bestehen, also einfach ein weiteres einfügen.
Kennst Du die Kochbücher und den BGIA Report 2/2008?


----------



## snake_1842 (27 März 2012)

Die Kochbücher kenne ich noch nicht aber den BGIA Report habe ich bis auf eine Beispiele bereits gelesen. Den Report finde ich sehr hilfreich, jedoch verstehe ich einige Dinge auf grund mangelnder Erfahrung noch nicht. Wie gesagt ich bin ganz neu in diesen Themengebiet also bitte prangert mich nicht gleich an wenn ich dumme Fragen stelle oder falsch an die Sache heran gehe. Ich erstelle dieses Konzept auch nicht alleine und es muss auch nicht gleich nächste Woche fertig sein. Ich bin über jegliche Hilfe sehr dankbar deswegen werd ich mir gleich mal den link zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## dani (29 März 2012)

snake_1842 schrieb:


> 2. SF-  Messung der Restspannung bei göffneter Sicherheitstür und Anzeige auf LCD + Warnsignal



Ohne hier zu tief einzusteigen, finde ich diesen Satz gefährlich, da eine Warnlampe nicht schützt.
Für mich wäre die bessere (sicherere Alternative) die Türen / Zugänge zu verriegeln bis die Spannung sich abgebaut hat + Zeit x verstrichen ist.

Nur so ein Gedanke ohne den Zusammenhang zu kennen


----------



## snake_1842 (29 März 2012)

ja die Idee habe ich auch schon gehabt, aber wer weiß wie lange so eine Spannung braucht bis sie abgebaut ist, dazu hatten wir bisher keine Tests. Außerdem soll das Warnsignal akustisch Sirene, Hupe etc. kommen.
Imprinzip soll der Kontakt mit der Elektrode auch nicht wirklich möglich sein, zumindest nicht auf zufälliger Basis! Das Problem ist ach das ich mit ner Türverriegelung über die Steuerung wieder Aktor und Leitung vor elektromagnetischer Strahlung schirmen muss. Zudem ist die Anzeige nur eine sekundäre Schutzmaßnahme wenn man da von Schutz reden kann. in erster Linie soll die Elektrode über einen Schütz bzw. 2 in Reihe geschaltene Schütze oder mit Überwachungsrelais geerdet werden.


----------



## Safety (31 März 2012)

Hallo,
ich denke Ihr solltet erst mal die Risikominderung der DIN EN ISO 12100:2010 verstehen.
Wichtig ist die 3 schritt Methode anzuwenden:


Inhärent sichere Konstruktion
Technische Schutzmaßnahme
Benutzerinformationen
Diese Schritte sind in dieser Reihenfolge einzuhalten.


----------



## snake_1842 (3 April 2012)

hmmm das ganze lesen in den Normen und Richtlinien verunsichert mich irgendwie immer mehr!!!

vllt mal ganz vorn angefangen...

Maschine 

"eine mit einem anderen Antriebssystem als der unmittelbar eingesetzten menschlichen oder tierischen Kraft
ausgestattete oder dafür vorgesehene Gesamtheit miteinander verbundener Teile oder Vorrichtungen, von denen
mindestens eines bzw. eine beweglich ist und die für eine bestimmte Anwendung zusammengefügt sind"

aus Maschinenrichtlinie Artikel 2  a)

Weiter.. 

vom Anwendungsbereich ausgeschlossen...

elektrische und elektronische Erzeugnisse folgender Arten, soweit sie unter die Richtlinie 73/23/EWG17 des Rates
vom 19. Februar 1973 zur Angleichung der Rechtsvorschriften der Mitgliedstaaten betreffend elektrische
Betriebsmittel zur Verwendung innerhalb bestimmter Spannungsgrenzen fallen:

— für den häuslichen Gebrauch bestimmte Haushaltsgeräte,
— Audio- und Videogeräte,
— informationstechnische Geräte,
— gewöhnliche Büromaschinen,
— Niederspannungsschaltgeräte und -steuergeräte,
— Elektromotoren;

l) die folgenden Arten von elektrischen Hochspannungsausrüstungen:
— Schalt- und Steuergeräte,
— Transformatoren.



- Unsere Anlage hängt am normalen Versorgungsnetz und und generiert dann durch Aufladen von Kondensatoren eine Hochspannung 
- Die elktronischen Komponenten, die die Hochspannung erzeugen, sollen nur von unseren fimeninternen Wartungspersonal zugänglich sein.
- jedoch gibt es eine Bauteilgruppe die durch Restladung spannungsführend sein kann.

ist meine Anlage da noch eine Maschine oder nicht, gilt die Maschinenrichtline nun oder nicht?

die DIN 60204 -11 befasst sich leider nur von > 1kV bis 36 kV

die Maschinenrichtlinie besagt unter 1.5.1

Elektrische Energieversorgung

Eine mit elektrischer Energie versorgte Maschine muss so konstruiert, gebaut und ausgerüstet sein, dass alle
von Elektrizität ausgehenden Gefährdungen vermieden werden oder vermieden werden können.
Die Schutzziele der Richtlinie 73/23/EWG22 gelten für Maschinen. In Bezug auf die Gefährdungen, die von
elektrischem Strom ausgehen, werden die Verpflichtungen betreffend die Konformitätsbewertung und das
Inverkehrbringen und/oder die Inbetriebnahme von Maschinen jedoch ausschließlich durch die vorliegende
Richtlinie geregelt.

Welche Richtlinie oder Norm sollte man bei diesem Grenzfall zu Rate ziehen ? 



- Desweitern habe ich mechanische Komponenten in der Anlage die ein Funktion laut Definition einer Maschine erfüllen
  eine hydraulische Hubvorrichtung und hydraulische Schwenkspanner

 - Imprinzip führen diese Teile nur Nebenfuntkionen aus von denen auch keine Gefahr ausgeht, weil sie nicht zugänglich sind und nur in Betrieb genommen werden können wenn die Anlage verschlossen ist


in meiner Firma kennt sich da keiner so wirklich aus in welchen Bereich wir mit unserer Anlage Bewegen.

Bisher verwenden wir die Maschinenrichtlinie, da unserer Meinung nach damit die Anlage sicher gestalltet wird.


----------



## Safety (5 April 2012)

Hallo,
was Ihr da baut ist eine Maschine.
Eine Risikobeurteilung beginnt bei der Konstruktion also ohne Schutzeinrichtungen!
Es ist möglich, dass nicht nur eine Richtlinie zur Anwendung kommen muss.


----------



## Safety (7 April 2012)

Hallo,


> ist meine Anlage da noch eine Maschine oder nicht, gilt die Maschinenrichtline nun oder nicht?
> die DIN 60204 -11 befasst sich leider nur von > 1kV bis 36 kV



Was für eine Spannung habt ihr denn?

Sehe Dir zu dem Thema mal die unvollständige Übersetzung des Leitfaden zur Maschinenrichtlinie an.
Ab §63
Auch die Vollständige Englische Fassung ist im Anhang.

Ich sehe das so, es ist eine Maschine, also MRL anwenden und eventuell EMV.- und Niederspannungs.- Richtlinie. Die NRL muss nicht extra aufgeführt werden geht aus dem von Dir aufgeführten Abschnitt hervor.


----------



## snake_1842 (10 April 2012)

Danke für die Antwort Safety, 

und nachträglich frohe Ostern an alle Leser und Schreiber. Unsere Anlage generiert eine Spannung bis zu 50KV.. wieviel jetzt noch anliegt wenn der Bediener mit der Anlage in Kontakt kommt wissen wir nicht genau. Das es möglich ist hat einer unserer Kollegen schon herausgefunden (zum Glück nichts passiert). Wieviel und wie oft,  werden erst rausfinden  wenn unsere Spannungsmessung für die Sicherheitskette da ist. 

Die hochspannungsführenden Komponenten im Betrieb sind für den Nutzer nicht zugänglich wie die DIN für Hochspannungsausrüstung fordert. Weis nicht ob ichs schon erwähnt habe, aber wir arbeiten nicht am Hochspannungs-  oder  Mittelspannungsnetz. Wir laden mit dem normalen Versorgungsnetz auf!


----------

